# Shaun, again....



## Viper_SA (17/3/15)

Hi all,

Just wanted to give a shout-out to @shaunnadan to say thank you very much sir! Shaun delivered on his offer today in a big way. He drove all the way from Boksburg to Sasolburg to bring me the RTA he offered me in another thread.

Ended up with an almost brand new Kangertech Subtank Mini. In it's box and original packaging! Built one coil for me and let me build a second one. Showed me how to wick and everything. Even threw in about 8 cotton balls and about a meter's worth of 26 gauge wire. 

Then, he plucked out a box with a lot of juices in and let us have our pick. Said the rest would go into the taste box anyway. I took 3, and I'm guesstimating between the other two guys at least 8 bottles went missing. 

I've since built a new 2mm ID coil with 28 gauge wire and the subtank is kick-ass! Many peoplehere recommended the Nautilus Mini, and it is a great tank, but this subtank rocks!
The airflow is something I wouldn't have been able to cope with from the start, but now that I'm getting into the vaping stride it's quite nice. Running at 13W and the middle air setting. 

You are a great bloke Shaun. Thanks again for the tank and all the information with 3 noobs bugging you like Foxterriers wanting to ..... well, you get the idea

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 7 | Funny 1


----------



## Andre (17/3/15)

Glad you are on your way again @Viper_SA. Enjoy and keep us in the loop.

And @shaunnadan you are just beyond awesome and a real asset and ambassador to the vaping community. Kudos, Sir.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## BuzzGlo (17/3/15)

I know @shaunnadan since varsity and this okes always been this way. I remember the once he rocked up at my place and just happened to have a bag full of computer cables fans etc which he just gave to me.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Viper_SA (17/3/15)

As a tribute to Shaun I left the stinkies at home when I came to work tonight. If I can make it through 12 hours at work on a night shift without a stinky, I can quit completely. It's the least I can do after all the trouble the man went through to get me going again.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6


----------



## Puff&Pass (17/3/15)

Viper_SA said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just wanted to give a shout-out to @shaunnadan to say thank you very much sir! Shaun delivered on his offer today in a big way. He drove all the way from Boksburg to Sasolburg to bring me the RTA he offered me in another thread.
> 
> ...


Agreed Viper, Shaun indeed was not shy helping us out...bottle wise, I got 6 Guillaume got 6, so yea...alotta freebies from Shaun, and highly appreciated. I also know the difference in vaping experience between his gear and the usual cheapies. Maybe someday i'll be able to return the favour to some extend..Great bloke.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Viper_SA (17/3/15)

@Puff&Pass I hope that when you get coils the Evods will help with your upgraded experience as well. If you ever want to get a tank, get the Kanger Subtank Mini! No question

Reactions: Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Puff&Pass (17/3/15)

Viper_SA said:


> @Puff&Pass I hope that when you get coils the Evods will help with your upgraded experience as well. If you ever want to get a tank, get the Kanger Subtank Mini! No question


I would really like to get a battery like the tube one you had today for my mobile, what's the pricing on those?, the thin one that shows voltage at the bottom.


----------



## Viper_SA (17/3/15)

That is the eLeaf D16. Got it from Vapeclub for R360. Speak to @JakesSA or @VapeGrrl on here, they can hook you up.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Puff&Pass (17/3/15)

Viper_SA said:


> That is the eLeaf D16. Got it from Vapeclub for R360. Speak to @JakesSA or @VapeGrrl on here, they can hook you up.


Will def. do thanx for the info.


----------



## Silver (18/3/15)

Hey @Viper_SA , how did the night of no smoking go?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA (18/3/15)

Still going strong, thanks for asking  Built a couple of coils, played between Dischem cotton and Japanese cotton, went sub-ohm, back and sub-ohm again  Didn't have one craving. Only problem is, I now hate my Nautilus Mini and I might need a bigger power mod

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## Silver (18/3/15)

Viper_SA said:


> Still going strong, thanks for asking  Built a couple of coils, played between Dischem cotton and Japanese cotton, went sub-ohm, back and sub-ohm again  Didn't have one craving. Only problem is, I now hate my Nautilus Mini and I might need a bigger power mod



Congrats!
Persistence pays off

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff&Pass (18/3/15)

Viper_SA said:


> As a tribute to Shaun I left the stinkies at home when I came to work tonight. If I can make it through 12 hours at work on a night shift without a stinky, I can quit completely. It's the least I can do after all the trouble the man went through to get me going again.


Great stuff bud!!! I'd say just vape everytime you get a craving, until the craving stops even tho you vape an hour continuously...it worked for me...day 8 sofar, best of luck mate, may the force be with you!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Jakey (18/3/15)

having recently just got off cigs myself, i can relate to the struggle. just keep at it guys, gets much easier, much more enjoyable, bit more expensive  after a month, i tried a puff of a stinky, and ya........ worst tasting / smelling thing EVER. vaping is just the ultimate nomness.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Jakey (18/3/15)

oh, and not to take away from the original thread, @shaunnadan massive respect for you helping out the way you do.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Puff&Pass (18/3/15)

Jakey said:


> having recently just got off cigs myself, i can relate to the struggle. just keep at it guys, gets much easier, much more enjoyable, bit more expensive  after a month, i tried a puff of a stinky, and ya........ worst tasting / smelling thing EVER. vaping is just the ultimate nomness.


Agreed, the more you vape the less cigz you crave, but very important to not do the once in a while smoke, you need to replace the taste that you can actually appreciate the shitty taste of cigz if you accidentally light one by habit. After 8 days I still have cigz, I still take a pack to work, just haven't had any urge to light one...IN YOUR FACE TOBACCO CO.!!! lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Jakey (18/3/15)

haha good on you man. it took me a month of vaping / smoking to totally ditch the smokes. what i did is i spent a ridiculous amount of moola on gear and told myself that that was my cigarette budget for the year gone.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Puff&Pass (18/3/15)

Jakey said:


> haha good on you man. it took me a month of vaping / smoking to totally ditch the smokes. what i did is i spent a ridiculous amount of moola on gear and told myself that that was my cigarette budget for the year gone.


----------



## Puff&Pass (18/3/15)

My wife is still smoking, will join vaping at the end of the month, full ciggy budget for upgrades...wooohooO!!!


----------



## Jakey (18/3/15)

awesome


----------



## Alex (18/3/15)

Well done guys, and @shaunnadan, I have 3 mini Reo bottles and a spare magnet for you next time you come around this way.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaunnadan (18/3/15)

BuzzGlo said:


> I know @shaunnadan since varsity and this okes always been this way. I remember the once he rocked up at my place and just happened to have a bag full of computer cables fans etc which he just gave to me.



Billlloooooo !!!! What's up dude ? 

Haven't seen you in ages brother . Welcome to the forum

@BuzzGlo and I were epic on campus. There were 2 students, destined for greatness... And far away in the bar was @BuzzGlo and I !

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (18/3/15)

Well done @shaunnadan  You rock dude

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## shaunnadan (18/3/15)

Viper_SA said:


> As a tribute to Shaun I left the stinkies at home when I came to work tonight. If I can make it through 12 hours at work on a night shift without a stinky, I can quit completely. It's the least I can do after all the trouble the man went through to get me going again.



I feel honored with such a touching tribute... Salute !

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## shaunnadan (18/3/15)

Puff&Pass said:


> Agreed Viper, Shaun indeed was not shy helping us out...bottle wise, I got 6 Guillaume got 6, so yea...alotta freebies from Shaun, and highly appreciated. I also know the difference in vaping experience between his gear and the usual cheapies. Maybe someday i'll be able to return the favour to some extend..Great bloke.



Lol!!! 

So I put down a box of juice and tell the guys to help themselves. 

They all slowly take 1 bottle each and then leave the box. So I tell them that I really don't mind going back with an empty box .... Such shy guys ...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## shaunnadan (18/3/15)

Alex said:


> Well done guys, and @shaunnadan, I have 3 mini Reo bottles and a spare magnet for you next time you come around this way.



Alex ! Since our last meet... Which was last week... I have gotten soooo much new reo toys, you would be proud !

I have about 15 bottles I got from ct n new bf atty

Could i perhaps get that magnet and pass it onto @abdul ? I know his door is missing one


----------



## yuganp (18/3/15)

I can give @abdul a magnet. He is somewhere in midrand and i live there.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Alex (18/3/15)

shaunnadan said:


> Alex ! Since our last meet... Which was last week... I have gotten soooo much new reo toys, you would be proud !
> 
> I have about 15 bottles I got from ct n new bf atty
> 
> Could i perhaps get that magnet and pass it onto @abdul ? I know his door is missing one



Sure thing, but you may as well take the bottles too, maybe someone else with a mini could use them.


----------



## Viper_SA (18/3/15)

Two things, still smoke free, although I was just woken up by the courier to receive my Skyblue DIY small starter kit  Going sub-ohm when you wake up ....not the most brilliant idea for a noob 

My banner seem hinky, but since yesterday 14:15-ish I have been smoke free. A ittle bit of a craving now, but more habit than need. Got a slight case of cotton-mouth, lol, but with the way I vaped that subtank last night I'm not surprised 2l water not enough. @shaunnadan if you have any recipes you wouldn't mind sharing, please give me a shout. Anything involving Coconut, Double Choc, Orange Cream, Pineapple and Strawberries and Cream. I have one in mind already.... But that is a secret for now, lol.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## WHITELABEL (18/3/15)

Viper_SA said:


> Two things, still smoke free, although I was just woken up by the courier to receive my Skyblue DIY small starter kit  Going sub-ohm when you wake up ....not the most brilliant idea for a noob
> 
> My banner seem hinky, but since yesterday 14:15-ish I have been smoke free. A ittle bit of a craving now, but more habit than need. Got a slight case of cotton-mouth, lol, but with the way I vaped that subtank last night I'm not surprised 2l water not enough. @shaunnadan if you have any recipes you wouldn't mind sharing, please give me a shout. Anything involving Coconut, Double Choc, Orange Cream, Pineapple and Strawberries and Cream. I have one in mind already.... But that is a secret for now, lol.


Check out this site: e-liquid-recipes.com/
All the recipes you could ever want and you can search by what ingredients you have. Welcome to DIY man it's tons of fun.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Viper_SA (18/3/15)

Thanks @Gambit 
Will have look at work tonight. Might need to get some sweetener and cream for what I have in mind too.


----------



## WHITELABEL (18/3/15)

Viper_SA said:


> Thanks @Gambit
> Will have look at work tonight. Might need to get some sweetener and cream for what I have in mind too.


Lots of people use Ethyl Maltol as a sweetner, you can get it as an additive from Skyblue. Else there is a sweet cream flavour that might work better for you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaunnadan (18/3/15)

start with simple single ingredient recipes first and do small 5ml samples.

that way you dont feel bad about throwing away a mess up.

BUT FIRSTLY !!!

read this post that @Derick created http://www.ecigssa.co.za/diy-your-first-time.t7324/

its an excellent thread on DIY and how to start

then after you read it , print it out and read it again (this is super important)

then get yourself a good calculator app , e juice me up http://ejuice.breaktru.com/ is excellent and write down all of your recipes first before you start just throwing stuff into bottles.

happy mixing !

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Viper_SA (18/3/15)

Got the calculator and have read that thread a few times already, but will be sure to read it again before starting. Thanks for the tips.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

